# My first Jigs



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Here are my first two jigs that I crafted on the weekend.

A nice T-Guide and a Fence Rider Baseplate.










Made out of Multiplex Birch ply found in the scrap compound at work.
Total cost - null, nada, nix


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Titus

Nice job, one mans junk is another mans treasure. Scrap bins are the cheapest place to shop.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like they will do the job just fine. Good work!


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

The T-Guide was used in anger for the first time, I have drilled a large hole so that a clamp can be mounted and two horizontal stops.










Here it is in actions preparing the top for my 1st router table.

The end result is a success (actually the plate is a gnat's proud).


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks good ! 

Is that Ferm router a 1250w one? It looks very like my Einhell one. I found a lot of accessories for mine that fitted from other manufacturers. Mine came with 6mm and 8mm collets when bought in Croatia, but Einhell in the UK supplied me with a couple of 1/4" ones that were useful for my 1/4 shank bits, as in the UK the same router comes with a 1/4" one, rather than the metric ones. Trend guide bushes fit, as well . For a fine adjustment fence the Ryobi ones fit and the fine height adjuster came from a Slovenian Perles router. 
Collectively they turned an inexpensive router into something much more versatile. None of them needed altering. They all fitted just as if they'd been made for it.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> Looks good !
> 
> Is that Ferm router a 1250w one? .....
> Cheers
> ...


No it's the 1050 model, I've just bought a Medion router to replace it.
The Medion model takes 12.7mm bits and comes (as normal in Germany) with a 2 year warranty all for 60 yoyos.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Titus 

I have to ask, what is a yoyos, nick name for a currency or ?

I just had to show my ignorance and ask.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

It's our pet name for the Euro.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Cool, like our dollar coin,,, the Loonie.

Thanks, I was just curious, a day is lost without learning something, this is my lucky day I have learned two things on the forum this morning.


----------

